# Why my message has not been posted in any of the ML that I have subscribed ?



## ziomario (Jul 5, 2022)

Hello.

On date : 30 giu 2022, 4 PM, I've sent to these email addresses (yes,I have previously subscribed to their ML)

hackers@freebsd.org
freebsd-python@freebsd.org
desktop@freebsd.org
freebsd-java@freebsd.org

this email :


```
I'm playing a little bit with sikulix. I'm trying to learn how it works because I want to automatize the daily tasks of my FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE. So,as soon as I have implemented my first "click on the image" function,I've got the error message that you see below and I don't know how to fix it :


[error] RunTime:loadLib: libopencv_java430.so (failed) probably dependent libs missing:
Can't load library: /root/.Sikulix/SikulixLibs/libopencv_java430.so
[error] Save your work, correct the problem and restart the IDE!
[error] see: [URL]https://github.com/RaiMan/SikuliX1/wiki/macOS-Linux:-Support-Libraries-for-OpenCV-4[/URL]
TERMINATING: problem with native library: libopencv_java430.so
[error] script [ click_image ] stopped with error in line 1
[error] java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError ( java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError )
[error] --- Traceback --- error source first
line: module ( function ) statement
1: main (  <module> )     click("1656348124939.png")
[error] --- Traceback --- end --------------


To fix it I tried something like this :


mario@marietto:/usr/ports/graphics/opencv # make (enabled JAVA)

No errors.

mario@marietto:/usr/ports/graphics/opencv # make install

===>  Installing for opencv-4.5.5_7
===>  Checking if opencv is already installed
===>   Registering installation for opencv-4.5.5_7
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/__init__.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/config-3.9.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/config.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/gapi/__init__.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/load_config_py2.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/load_config_py3.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/mat_wrapper/__init__.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/misc/__init__.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/misc/version.py:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/python-3.9/cv2.cpython-39.so:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cv2/utils/__init__.py:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/opencv
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/opencv


the folder /usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python3.9/
is missing.
I guess java binding might be missing in the port. And anyway the compiled file is libopencv_java455.so,not libopencv_java430.so.


The file mentioned by you has been produced despite the errors :

mario@marietto:/home/marietto # find / -name libopencv_java455.so

/usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/.build/lib/libopencv_java455.so
/usr/ports/graphics/opencv/work/stage/usr/local/share/java/opencv4/libopencv_java455.so


I tried to see if it was accepted by sikulix,doing :


1) ln -s libopencv_java455.so /root/.Sikulix/SikulixLibs

or :

2) mv libopencv_java455.so libopencv_java430.so ; ln -s libopencv_java430.so /root/.Sikulix/SikulixLibs

but the error is still there.


At this point I've installed FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE and then I did :


pkg install openjdk17
mount -t fdescfs fdesc /dev/fd
mount -t procfs proc /proc
mario@marietto:/usr/ports/graphics/opencv # make


I wanted to enable JAVA at this point,but I didn't see any JAVA option to enable as you can see below...
```

but I don't see it in any of the corresponding archives on the month of june,that I found here :





__





						freebsd-desktop@FreeBSD.org
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				







__





						freebsd-java@FreeBSD.org
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				







__





						freebsd-hackers@FreeBSD.org
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				







__





						freebsd-python@FreeBSD.org
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				




I would like to know why my message has not been posted in any of those ML archives. Was it rejected by all MLs for some reason ? Sometime it happens and I would like to know why. Thanks.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 5, 2022)

Is the maximum line width of 75 characters still requested today?

Read the rules.









						Appendix C. Resources on the Internet
					

FreeBSD additional resources on internet like websites, mailing lists, mirrors, etc




					docs.freebsd.org
				











						Frequently Asked Questions About The FreeBSD Mailing Lists
					

How to best use the mailing lists, such as how to help avoid frequently-repeated discussions




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## ziomario (Jul 5, 2022)

For sure 75 characters aren't enough to explain carefully the problem. At least for me,that I don't have the ability to be concise, since I don't know what information to discard and what information to add, because this is not my job,but my hobby and for this reason I can only try to make the best I can,that could be NOT enough. But I will try to send it again,this time using the Ubuntu pastebin service.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 5, 2022)

Per line!!


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 5, 2022)

That's not enforced. It's still recommended for readability on your typical 80-col terminal.

But just maybe, the spam scanner gets suspicious when cross-posting to 4 lists?


----------



## ziomario (Jul 5, 2022)

Is this good ? 






						Ubuntu Pastebin
					






					pastebin.ubuntu.com


----------



## ziomario (Jul 5, 2022)

Zirias said:


> That's not enforced. It's still recommended for readability on your typical 80-col terminal.
> 
> But just maybe, the spam scanner gets suspicious when cross-posting to 4 lists?



usually I don't use 4 MLs,but I wasn't sure about which lists were more relevant. And I realized that all were.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2022)

ziomario said:


> hackers@freebsd.org
> freebsd-python@freebsd.org
> desktop@freebsd.org
> freebsd-java@freebsd.org


Two of these aren't mailing lists.

Also:


> The mailing list archive indexes are now updated weekly!


----------



## ziomario (Jul 5, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Two of these aren't mailing lists.
> 
> Also:



which aren't MLs ?


----------



## yuripv79 (Jul 5, 2022)

If you mean freebsd-java@freebsd.org and freebsd-python@freebsd.org, it looks like they are, both have the subscription pages; though they are also seem to be group aliases, and heavily spammed by bugzilla.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2022)

ziomario said:


> which aren't MLs ?


hackers@ and desktop@ it's freebsd-hackers@ and freebsd-desktop@

Crossposting to several mailing lists is usually not appreciated. It's similar to opening two or more threads about the same subject here on the forums. So I'm guessing your emails ended up getting marked as spam.


----------



## ziomario (Jul 5, 2022)

SirDice said:


> hackers@ and desktop@ it's freebsd-hackers@ and freebsd-desktop@
> 
> Crossposting to several mailing lists is usually not appreciated. It's similar to opening two or more threads about the same subject here on the forums. So I'm guessing your emails ended up getting marked as spam.



that's right. I've used the wrong email addresses in those cases.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2022)

Appendix C. Resources on the Internet
					

FreeBSD additional resources on internet like websites, mailing lists, mirrors, etc




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## ziomario (Jul 6, 2022)

SirDice said:


> hackers@ and desktop@ it's freebsd-hackers@ and freebsd-desktop@
> 
> Crossposting to several mailing lists is usually not appreciated. It's similar to opening two or more threads about the same subject here on the forums. So I'm guessing your emails ended up getting marked as spam.



yeah,it's not appreciated also when I make a post in one only ML and no one wants to help because the question is not on the developers priorities or because there are few developers who are working on that area.


----------



## ziomario (Jul 6, 2022)

Is it happened again ?


----------



## VladiBG (Jul 6, 2022)

You need opencv which provide libopencv_java.so , i think this forum topic will help you:








						Weasis (problem with opencv_java)
					

Hi, I'm trying to run Weasis, a viewer for Medical Images (Dicom) written in java.  As you can see here: https://github.com/nroduit/Weasis/issues/175 I was able to run it, but I cannot see images because it relies on opencv_java.  Can anyone help me with this fix?.




					forums.freebsd.org
				




For better detailed explanation there's URL in the error message:








						macOS Linux: Support Libraries for OpenCV 4 · RaiMan/SikuliX1 Wiki
					

SikuliX version 2.0.0+ (2019+). Contribute to RaiMan/SikuliX1 development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## ziomario (Jul 6, 2022)

VladiBG said:


> You need opencv which provide libopencv_java.so , i think this forum topic will help you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that you didn't read the latest comments of the "weasis" problem with opencv_java. Well,those comments are mine. Thanks anyway....


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 6, 2022)

Do you mean you sent to only one address and got spammed?
You may have been banned, try freebsd-test.









						Appendix C. Resources on the Internet
					

FreeBSD additional resources on internet like websites, mailing lists, mirrors, etc




					docs.freebsd.org
				




freebsd-python


> It is for individuals working on porting Python, its third party modules and Zope stuff to FreeBSD. Individuals interested in following the technical discussion are also welcome.


freebsd-hackers


> It is for individuals actively working on FreeBSD, to bring up problems or discuss alternative solutions. Individuals interested in following the technical discussion are also welcome. This is a technical mailing list for which strictly technical content is expected.


Does that mean you have to be a member of the project?

*freebsd-test*


> Where to send test messages instead of to one of the actual lists











						How to get Best Results from the FreeBSD-questions Mailing List
					

How to get Best Results from the FreeBSD-questions Mailing List




					docs.freebsd.org
				





> If you think the question relates to a bug, but you are not sure, or you do not know how to look for it, send the message to FreeBSD-questions.





> If the question relates to a bug, and you are sure that it is a bug (for example, you can pinpoint the place in the code where it happens, and you maybe have a fix), then send the message to FreeBSD-hackers.











						How to get Best Results from the FreeBSD-questions Mailing List
					

How to get Best Results from the FreeBSD-questions Mailing List




					docs.freebsd.org
				





> If you do not get an answer after, say, a week, it might help to re-send the message. If you do not get an answer to your second message, though, you are probably not going to get one from this forum. Resending the same message again and again will only make you unpopular.


----------



## VladiBG (Jul 6, 2022)

In the Github site there's explanation how to link libopencv_java.so. Just read it to the end of the wiki page.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 6, 2022)

ziomario said:


> I think that you didn't read the latest comments of the "weasis" problem with opencv_java. Well,those comments are mine. Thanks anyway....


Do not alter the initial question, then continue in the related thread.


----------



## ziomario (Jul 6, 2022)

VladiBG said:


> In the Github site there's explanation how to link libopencv_java.so. Just read it to the end of the wiki page.



where ? can you be more detailed ? Again,I suspect that you don't read the old messages. The file that sikuli needs is not produced by the opencv + java chosen from the options ...what do you want to link if you don't have the right library ? You can give a look here :









						TERMINATING: problem with native library: libopencv_java430.so
					

Hello.  I'm playing a little bit with sikulix. I'm trying to learn how it works because I want to automatize the daily tasks of my FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE. So,as soon as I have implemented my first "click on the image" function,I've got the error message that you see below and I don't know how to...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




and here :









						TERMINATING: problem with native library: libopencv_java430.so
					

Hello.  I'm playing a little bit with sikulix. I'm trying to learn how it works because I want to automatize the daily tasks of my FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE. So,as soon as I have implemented my first "click on the image" function,I've got the error message that you see below and I don't know how to...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

